# Doctor Strange 2 im Super-Bowl-Trailer: Kommen jetzt die X-Men?



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Doctor Strange 2 im Super-Bowl-Trailer: Kommen jetzt die X-Men?*

					Marvel hat im Rahmen des Super Bowl einen neuen Trailer zu Doctor Strange 2: In the Multiverse of Madness veröffentlicht. Viele Marvel-Fans flippen aus, weil sie glauben, die Stimme der X-Men-Figur Charles Xavier, gespielt von Sir Patrick Stewart, gehört zu haben. ACHTUNG: Es könnten Spoiler folgen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Doctor Strange 2 im Super-Bowl-Trailer: Kommen jetzt die X-Men?*


----------



## mcmrc1 (14. Februar 2022)

Freu!!!!!! Ich liebe die Marvel Filme


----------



## TomatenKenny (14. Februar 2022)

Prof. X scheint mit dabei zu sein, wenn man IMDB glaubt auch wenn er nicht direkt als Prof.X da steht https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9419884/fullcredits?ref_=tt_cl_sm 
oder er spielt dort Picard


----------



## RyzA (14. Februar 2022)

Wenn der auf Disney kommt ziehe ich mir den rein. 
Den neuen Spiderman muß ich mir auch noch angucken.


----------



## Hannesjooo (14. Februar 2022)

Spiderman war richtig gut @RyzA aber will mindestens einen Beamer zum genießen,
Es schaut so aus als ob die Erde von Multiversum 616 sammt Iluminaties dabei sind 
(Mitglieder unter anderem Prof X, Iron Man (als gag vll Tom Cruise) und MR Fantastic von den Fantastischen 4).
Auch Captn Britania und viele andere sollen mit von der Partie sein


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Februar 2022)

Endlich kehrt mit Dr. Strange 2 auch der Wahnsinn ins MCU ein 

Bin wirklich froh, dass mit Dr. Strange jemand von der alten Garde des MCU zurück ist. Eternals und Shang Chi waren mMn riesige Reinfälle...


----------

